# expressões de Guimarães Rosa



## drina

Podem dizer-me o que significam algumas destas expressões sublinhadas,  de Grande Sertão? 

Antóno Dô - severo bandito . *Mas por metade,** grande maior metade que seja. 
* 
    Deus é paciência. O contrário, é o diabo  .  *Se gasteja**.* 

* Deus nao se comparece com refe, nao arrocha o regulamento.* 

 
*  Tao bem**, conforme. * 

*...armava um queixo de pedra*


----------



## Macunaíma

Olá, Drina.

Guimarães Rosa, como você já deve saber, inventava palavras e usava uma sintaxe às vezes absurda. Eu tentei ler Grande Sertão e larguei pela metade - mesmo para os nativos, não é uma leitura fácil.

Vamos às suas frases, uma a uma:

Mas por metade,grande maior metade que seja. --> Não faço a menor idéia do que isso signifique.

Deus é paciência. O contrário, é o diabo  .  Se gasteja. --> "Gastejar-se" é um verbo inventado aqui, mas eu suponho que signifique "afligir-se", por analogia ao substantivo "gastura", que signifia aflição, consumição.

  Deus nao se comparece com refe, nao arrocha o regulamento. --> Não sei o que é "refe"; nem como palavra inventada faz sentido para mim. "Arrochar" significa "apertar", portanto "arrochar o regulamento" significa torná-lo mais rígido.

Tao bem, conforme.     --> 

...armava um queixo de pedra. -->  Sem contexto, eu imagino que "queixo de pedra" se refira a uma postura desafiadora, insolente; "armar um queixo de pedra" seria assumir uma atitude insolente. Mas é só adivinhação minha, eu precisaria de contexto para ter certeza.


----------



## drina

Olá, Macunaíma!

Obrigada pelas sugestões que me deu. Guimarães Rosa é extremamente difícil. Já umas vezes rejeitei traduzir este livro, mas querem-me novamente eu fazé-lo. Tenho muito medo, porque me parece imossível, mas por outro lado é um grande desafío. Ai, ai, que torturas, ainda não sei que fazer.. Mas, já vê, há frases e palavras que mesmo para um nativo são imperceptíveis. Obrigada muito por sugerir-me significados destas frases. Algumas, por exemplo, nem se podem descifrar dentro do contexto: Tão bem, conforme. É a frase com a que começa o novo parrágrafo... Se eu aceitar, vou ter que passar muito tempo aqui


----------



## Macunaíma

Será sempre um grande prazer ajudá-la, Drina. E você tem sorte numa coisa: nossa moderadora é uma especialista em Guimarães Rosa.

Guimarães Rosa escrevia numa linguagem que deve ser captada, mais do que entendida; uma linguagem que apela mais à capacidade do leitor de intuir do que de inteligir. Algumas das frases que eu não pude entender, talvez não fossem mesmo para ser entendidas, mas para terem seu sentido deduzido. Tenhamos em mente que Guimarães Rosa punha na boca do seu narrador, que era um sertanejo analfabeto, divagações sobre o sentido da vida, a morte, a natureza do amor, as forças que comandam a natureza humana, etc. Se a maioria de nós não domina os códigos da linguagem a ponto de adentrar esses territórios com rigor e coerência, um sertanejo só poderia fazê-lo por aproximações que requeiram um "salto" dedutivo - linguagem poética, enfim, só que sem o vocabulário de um poeta, naturalmente. 

Espero que você aceite, sim, o desafio. Não sou nenhum _expert_, mas prometo ajudar no que puder. Aliás, o exemplo da sua coragem me diz que eu devia tentar mais uma vez ler Grandes Sertões:Veredas... Quem sabe nós não acabamos nos ajudando mutuamente?


----------



## Vanda

Falando nisso, um grande escritor americano, com um grande conhecimento de português, recusou um convite de traduzi-lo por causa da impossibilidade. Como você vê, nem os nativos se dão conta de muitas expressões, o que dirá um estrangeiro. Mesmo que a gente ajude - com o maior prazer - vou dizer que não recomendo!  É um trabalho do longo, muito longo longo tempo e quase impossível de se manter fiel ao original. OU melhor, corrigindo-me, impossível de se mantar fiel ao original.


----------



## Istriano

O leitor de hoje não gosta de ler literatura ''pesada'', seja original ou tradução.
Melhor traduzir um livro de Paulo Coelho.  Pelo menos se embolsa um dindim.
Eu li ''Macunaíma'' na tradução alemã. Se perdeu todo o encanto do original.
E a capa com certeza não ajudou, nem um pouco: 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/4136DPWCJJL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, não desanime a moça! A gente não tem James Joyce em português? Todo escritor é traduzível, desde que se disponha de tempo. E se o tradutor tiver entendido o que o autor quis dizer, ele não precisa verter aquilo literalmente se não for possível (o problema é quando _ninguém _consegue entender o que o autor quis dizer ). Eu imagino, porém, que o maior desafio de um tradutor de escritores como Rosa e Joyce, maior até do que entender o que eles quiseram dizer nos originais, é reproduzir, na língua de destino, a inventividade da linguagem deles. Mas Guimarães Rosa já foi traduzido para outras línguas, portanto, se a Drina falar alguma dessas línguas, poderá comparar. Dá trabalho, mas se ela encarar o desafio, vai fazer história .


----------



## Vanda

Não estou querendo desanimar, Macu, apenas dar a dimensão real do trabalho antes que a pessoa se atire de cabeça. Você não imagina a pressão que a gente tem como tradutor! Traduzir pra gente é uma coisa, para ser publicado representando um autor é outro departamento!  Pra quem não vive no Brasil então... vai ter que depender totalmente de brasileiros e principalmente mineiros pra entender a alma de 600 páginas.... como eu disse, um trabalho pra vida inteira e não com dias marcados como o é para o tradutor.


----------



## Macunaíma

É, você tem razão. Eu lembrei uma matéria que li n'O Globo sobre o Fernando Py, que recentemente lançou uma nova tradução, mais uniformizada, de Em Busca do Tempo Perdido, de Proust. Parece que Mario Quintana, Manuel Bandeira e Carlos Drummond de Andrade, responsáveis pelas traduções brasileiras até então disponíveis, davam toques pessoais à tradução, de maneira que se notavam diferenças de estilo entre um volume e outro. O Fernando Py, para fazer a tradução da obra completa, exigiu que a editora não impusesse um prazo e demorou quatro anos para concluir a empreitada.


----------



## mglenadel

É o clássico paradoxo de Robal de Almendres, o poeta anão da Catalunha.


----------



## anaczz

Antônio Dó - severo bandido. Mas por metade, grande maior metade que seja.

Meu pitaco:

Antônio Dó era um bandido, mas um bandido pela metade (por mais que essa "metade" seja maior que a outra). Não era tão bandido assim, ainda que tenha feito muitas coisas que nos possam levar a considerá-lo um bandido.


----------



## djlaranja

É quase uma perversidade colocar um estrangeiro que esteja aprendendo a língua para traduzir João Guimarães Rosa.

Não porque seja intraduzível. Até posso pensar que seja. Mas o tradutor (para não ser também um traidor, como é frequente se lhe acusar assim) terá que ser um tanto genial, para captar e reescrever Guimarães Rosa.

O desafio da leitura é interessante para um nativo. Torna-se um elemento a mais, muitas vezes de atração pela obra.

Mas imagino que seja muito difícil mesmo para um estrangeiro que esteja aprendendo a língua.

Acho.


----------



## Virigoso

drina said:


> Podem dizer-me o que significam algumas destas expressões sublinhadas,  de Grande Sertão?
> 
> Antóno Dô - severo bandito . *Mas por metade,** grande maior metade que seja. *
> 
> Deus é paciência. O contrário, é o diabo  .  *Se gasteja**.*
> 
> * Deus nao se comparece com refe, nao arrocha o regulamento.*
> 
> 
> *  Tao bem**, conforme. *
> 
> *...armava um queixo de pedra*


Na minha opinião, se gasteja (o diabo) aí significa se gastar, ir morrendo devagar, uma mistura de gastar com rastejar. Estou relendo Grande Sertão e, pelo menos no início, é muito como a fala num diálogo. Ele fala de uma coisa, conta estória pra provar seu ponto, depois volta no mesmo ponto. Nesse caso, lá atrás ele tinha dito que acredita que o diabo de dentro da gente gasta devagarinho com o sofrimento. Aqui, depois das estórias, ele volta na mesma ideia: "o senhor ouvia, eu lhe dizia: o ruim com o ruim, terminam por as espinheiros se quebrar - Deus espera essa gastança. Moço!: Deus é paciência. O contrário, é o diabo. Se gasteja."
Grande Sertões é difícil, mas devolve muito pra quem enfrenta a travessia. Para compreender a linguagem, a primeira coisa é perceber que é a linguagem da fala, da conversa, com interjeição, inversão, pergunta etc.


----------



## Guigo

Rosa foi, para mim, um grande compilador da língua, captando/cooptando termos e expressões falados neste Grande Sertão brasileiro: o MATOPIBA (Maranhão, Tocantins, Piauí, Bahia) e as "Veredas" que englobam todo o oeste de Minas Gerais, adentrando Goiás e, outrora, chegando até o interior de São Paulo. Muito deste resgate linguístico do universo rosiano incluí: português arcaico, língua nativas, africanismos e estrangeirismos. As 'invencionices' são uma prova de amor de Rosa à língua portuguesa, mostrando o quão flexível e adoçável, além de bela e fluida, ela pode ser.
Para começar a entender Guimarães Rosa, eu recomendaria _Sagarana_. Com a palavra @Vanda .


----------



## Vanda

Existe até um dicionário Roseano. Eu morei durante 5 anos depois da cidade em que ele nasceu. E foi quando conheci a sua obra. Ari também é experto em literatura e quejandos. E minha irmã é quem é a Doutora com não sei quantas análises dos romances dele.
Aqui tem uma análise de um dos contos.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Existe até um dicionário Roseano. Eu morei durante 5 anos depois da cidade em que ele nasceu. E foi quando conheci a sua obra. Ari também é experto em literatura e quejandos. E minha irmã é quem é a Doutora com não sei quantas análises dos romances dele.
> Aqui tem uma análise de um dos contos.


@Vanda és tu a Vanda Rouxinol?


----------



## Ari RT

Ai, ai. Escrevi, excluí. Não achei que aportaria ajuda ao foreiro que perguntou, então para que desperdiçar o tempo de todos com a minha ‘preciosa’ (para mim) opinião? Mas não resisto a uma boa polêmica, desde que em ânimo construtivo. Escrevi o que vai abaixo antes do post da Vanda com o exame do conto. Depois editei. Não digo que haja uma concordância total mas, olhando bem, no fundamental estamos juntos. O fundamental é a atitude em relação ao que se lê. Cada autor, digo, cada obra, demanda uma atitude da parte de quem lê (AriRT, 2021). Até aqui temos o controle. Daqui para a frente, é bom ceder um pouco desse controle à obra. Em alguns casos, ceder muito.

Vejo dois problemas na leitura de GR.
O primeiro é decodificar as unidades de informação, ou melhor, perceber qual é o tamanho da menor unidade de informação. Sou da opinião de que uma abordagem analítica, palavra por palavra, buscando decompor as expressões até encontrar o motivo pelo qual ele escreveu essa palavra e não aquela, desse jeito e não do jeito ‘normal’, e assim chegar a um sentido exato... mais atrapalha do que ajuda. É melhor contentar-se com a precisão possível, aceitar o que 'parece ser', meter no contexto, sem resistir à velocidade da narrativa proposta pelo autor, 'ouvindo' a sonoridade, o sentimento, o 'mood', tudo isso olhando um pouco mais de longe, buscando enxergar a floresta em vez de cada árvore. Em suma, uma abordagem mais sintética. No fim, as coisas que 'parecem ser' se encaixam. 
Mais ou menos. 
Na maioria das vezes. 
OK, nem sempre. 
Mas é melhor isso do que se emaranhar nas miudezas e perder o sabor da obra. Essa abordagem é debatível. Lendo assim, é bem possível que um leitor chegue à conclusão “ai que lindo” e outro chegue a “ai que triste”, outro a “ai que triste ser lindo” ou a “ai que lindo ser triste”. Então não há uma interpretação ‘correta’ de um determinado escrito? A contra argumentação é dupla:
- há mais de uma, ‘o que não há é interpretação incorreta’, já que
- ‘depois de publicada a obra, sua interpretação pertence ao leitor’. 
Essa foi a coisa que eu mais gostei do exame da irmã da Vanda. Analisou, mas de um ponto de vista bem alto e sempre contra o pano de fundo do contexto.

O segundo percalço é justamente o contexto.
GR me lembra o dia em que uma cantora em um pub nos cafundós profundos da Inglaterra, pra lá de Hey Jude perdeu as botas, percebeu que o grupo em que eu estava aplaudiu mais entusiasticamente do que o esperado quando ela cantou uma música do Jobim. Na conversa no intervalo (ao descobrir que éramos brasileiros, daí o entusiasmo), ela pediu que nós lhe explicássemos a letra de "O morro não tem vez" (Jobim/Vinícius). Ela pronunciava direitinho, até entendia algumas palavras, outras achou no dicionário, mas o conjunto não fazia o menor sentido para ela. O pano de fundo é tão diverso da realidade dela que cada verso demanda uma contextualização. Para começo de conversa, ela achava que quem mora nos 'high grounds' são os ricos. Partindo daí, imaginem o que foi ‘quando derem vez ao morro toda a cidade vai cantar’. E partindo daqui, façam ideia do que seja o vocabulário roseano para um estrangeiro. Não tem dicionário que resolva.

Essas duas questões vivem interligadas como estrelas binárias. Para bem decodificar o conteúdo, é preciso ‘pertencer’ ao mesmo mundo daquele contexto; para inserir-se naquele mundo é preciso assimilar o conteúdo. Minha sugestão é ler sem preocupação de análise. Depois de algumas páginas (no caso do Harry Potter) ou de meio livro (no caso de autores mais ‘densos’), a gente percebe que pegou o fio da meada. Aí volta ao começo. É divertido reler entendendo o que passou despercebido. Então, deixar-se levar. 

Se precisar de leitura analítica, tem que ler de novo, com nova atitude. Caso de quem tenha por objetivo produzir um trabalho acadêmico. Aí muda tudo. Aí é preciso examinar outros escritos do mesmo autor, sua história de vida, sua militância política ou social (leiamos Castro Alves sabendo que era abolicionista). Mas não conheço nenhum autor que escreva para os acadêmicos. A maioria escreve para si, dessangra no papel o que precisa botar para fora. Alguns escrevem pensando no seu público, outros no gerente do banco. Para os acadêmicos, desconheço, o que não quer dizer que não haja.


----------



## Vanda

E só pra botar fogo no parquinho: muitas vezes o autor não quis dizer nada daquilo que entendemos ou queremos interpretar. Minha primeira professora de literatura fez um estudo de Drummond - sobre o áporo. Ela teve oportunidade depois de conversar com Drummond e perguntou se aquela tinha sido a ideia dele. Ele disse que nunca tinha pensado naquilo, mas que ficou realmente encantado com o que ela analisou. Ou seja, literatura não tem resposta pronta. Guimarães é bom, com certeza, conhecer o mineirês do centro-oeste mineiro, o resto é só sentir.
estudo do léxico


----------



## Ari RT

Lenha na fogueira do parquinho: Vinícius de Moraes declamou o 'Soneto de Fidelidade' emendado na canção 'Eu sei que vou te amar'. A gravação fez - e faz - um sucesso e tanto, mas os dois poemas dizem o exato oposto um do outro! Os namorados embevecidos não querem nem saber se ele se casou 5 ou 6 vezes.


----------

